# Best Coach



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Who is currently the best coach in college basketball? I think it is Roy Williams even though he left Kansas. Having 87% winning percentage should deserves to be the best current coach.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Once again I am perplexed by the lack of respect for the Syracuse program and its coach on these boards.

I don't think Roy has an 87% winning %. I don't know the exact numbers I assume it is around 75%, but 87% seems too high.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

You left off Tubby Smith, but in my mind he doesn't quite compare to Tom Izzo yet.

*Pauses for an editorial on how Tubby is better than Tommy from UKFan4Life*


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Once again I am perplexed by the lack of respect for the Syracuse program and its coach on these boards.
> 
> I don't think Roy has an 87% winning %. I don't know the exact numbers I assume it is around 75%, but 87% seems too high.


Hey look, I am sorry, I just complety forgot Jim Boheim on the list. If you want, I will change the poll right now.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> You left off Tubby Smith, but in my mind he doesn't quite compare to Tom Izzo yet.
> 
> *Pauses for an editorial on how Tubby is better than Tommy from UKFan4Life*


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaah. This is another one of those things that can't be made a fact but only an opinion. We all know Izzo, Tubby, and Roy are in the elite of coaches, but you can't really argue beyond that. How do you know Izzo would do so great at a different college? You just know that because he's a great coach. Same could be said for Tubby and Williams along with every other great coach in the nation. I say for this year, it's Tubby, because of what he's done. He won a national championship his first year at UK and look at what he did with the team this year. No matter who you are, you're going to vote for your team's coach basically. So just because I'm a UK fan, I'm going to vote for Tubby, but I know that, much like "the best program" poll, you can't really say which coach is better than the other.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Gary Williams-Nuffsaid


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey look, I am sorry, I just complety forgot Jim Boheim on the list. If you want, I will change the poll right now.


And how can you forget coach of the year!? Tubby!?

Haha, just kidding.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaah. This is another one of those things that can't be made a fact but only an opinion. We all know Izzo, Tubby, and Roy are in the elite of coaches, but you can't really argue beyond that. How do you know Izzo would do so great at a different college? You just know that because he's a great coach. Same could be said for Tubby and Williams along with every other great coach in the nation. I say for this year, it's Tubby, because of what he's done. He won a national championship his first year at UK and look at what he did with the team this year. No matter who you are, you're going to vote for your team's coach basically. So just because I'm a UK fan, I'm going to vote for Tubby, but I know that, much like "the best program" poll, you can't really say which coach is better than the other.


Just wanted to get something out there. Izzo has more respect in the coaching world and has developed practice systems used by coaches like Tubby Smith.

IZZO GOOD!
SMITH BAD!
:devil:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

1) Coach K
2) Roy Williams
3) Izzo
4) Olson
5) Tubby


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Roy Williams has never won anything*

I dont think that will change.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Omni</b>!
> 1) Coach K
> 2) Roy Williams
> 3) Izzo
> ...


Olson, Smith, and Izzo have all won championships. I think that you should move them up.


----------



## brian34 (May 22, 2003)

*Jim Calhoun*

Pretty soon UConn is going to be known as NBAU, as all of the Carolina and Michigan alums are becoming old and insignificant. He has also twice brought flailing programs back to prominence. Not to mention that National Title and the 600+ wins he'll end up with while coaching Northeastern & Connecticut. (Which let me remind you are not ACC schools)


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Once again I am perplexed by the lack of respect for the Syracuse program and its coach on these boards.
> 
> I don't think Roy has an 87% winning %. I don't know the exact numbers I assume it is around 75%, but 87% seems too high.


ever sense the day i have came to bbb.net i found out that there is really no respect for syracuse program and jimmy b on this board and after they won the national championship i think it would change but it didnt..People are puttin Roy Williams in there top 5 and not Jimmy B..Jimmy B now has the National Championship and he is goin on 800 wins and STILL EVERYONE THINK THAT ROY IS BETTER HOW? Roy Williams doesnt even have a National Championship and he will never get 800 wins..It is crazy..Me and you JuniorNoboa are the only two that really respect Syracuse on this board and what Jimmy B has done..


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Omni</b>!
> 1) Coach K
> 2) Roy Williams
> 3) Izzo
> ...


Haha Tubby wouldn't even be on that list if Olson stayed at UK. :laugh: 

That's, you heard me. IF OLSON STAYED AT UK. Olson was coach at UK for about an hour, but him and the athletics director at the time had a disagreement on ticket prices and so Olson quit and the athletics director got Eddie Sutton. Haha Olson even went to his current Arizona team and told them he was leaving to go to Kentucky. But good thing he didn't take the job, or we probably wouldn't have gotten Pitino or Tubby.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

National Championship is good for coaches, but it does not make that coach better than another b/c he won a championship.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> ever sense the day i have came to bbb.net i found out that there is really no respect for syracuse program and jimmy b on this board and after they won the national championship i think it would change but it didnt..People are puttin Roy Williams in there top 5 and not Jimmy B..Jimmy B now has the National Championship and he is goin on 800 wins and STILL EVERYONE THINK THAT ROY IS BETTER HOW? Roy Williams doesnt even have a National Championship and he will never get 800 wins..It is crazy..Me and you JuniorNoboa are the only two that really respect Syracuse on this board and what Jimmy B has done..


Remember Boeheim has been a coach for a lot longer. How long now, like 26 years or something? Roy has been to more FF's I believe and has been in the business for about a decade less amount of time. Yes, Jimmy B does have the elusive national championship now, but look how long it took him. Give Williams another 10 years at KU I'm pretty sure he would've won one, and now he might win one sometime at UNC. You can put Jimmy B ahead of him but you could just as easily put Roy ahead, he does have the best winning % among all active head coaches. Before they won the trophy this year, I seriously doubt anyone outside of Cuse fans would pick Boeheim ahead of Williams. Now that he's got it, there are probably more, but I'm pretty sure popular vote is still in Roy's favor. They're both fantastic coaches.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Remember Boeheim has been a coach for a lot longer. How long now, like 26 years or something? Roy has been to more FF's I believe and has been in the business for about a decade less amount of time. Yes, Jimmy B does have the elusive national championship now, but look how long it took him. Give Williams another 10 years at KU I'm pretty sure he would've won one, and now he might win one sometime at UNC. You can put Jimmy B ahead of him but you could just as easily put Roy ahead, he does have the best winning % among all active head coaches. Before they won the trophy this year, I seriously doubt anyone outside of Cuse fans would pick Boeheim ahead of Williams. Now that he's got it, there are probably more, but I'm pretty sure popular vote is still in Roy's favor. They're both fantastic coaches.


Roy is way overrated he has had good player as Kansas since day one and now he goes to a good UNC team to take over HE IS OVERRATED..Yes he does of a high winning pct but that is because he has been at kansas where he had a good team to start with..Jimmy B brought up a sucky Syracuse to a power house..He has almost 800 wins all at Syracuse and he has brought Syracuse up to the 7th most winnest program in the NCAA..And he gets no respect..


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Tubby's The Man!!!*

Tubby Smith is far and away the best coach in college basketball today. What he did with last year's team couldn't have been done by anyone else. UK had no real "superstar" but they were able to have 26 game winning streak. That's what GREAT COACHING will get you.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Tubby's The Man!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BlueBaron</b>!
> Tubby Smith is far and away the best coach in college basketball today. What he did with last year's team couldn't have been done by anyone else. UK had no real "superstar" but they were able to have 26 game winning streak. That's what GREAT COACHING will get you.


He even predicted the team would show he togetherness required to be one of the most elite basketball teams this year before the season even began! :yes:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Tubby's The Man!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> He even predicted the team would show he togetherness required to be one of the most elite basketball teams this year before the season even began! :yes:


Just goes to show you what a great coach he is!:grinning:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Tubby's The Man!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BlueBaron</b>!
> 
> 
> Just goes to show you what a great coach he is!:grinning:


Don't let you being biased get in the way of thinking straight. We left him off for a reason.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

We? Oh, did you just happen to PM the starter of this thread telling him to leave Tubby off of the list?

And don't let your hate for Kentucky try and disprove why he voted for Tubby. Since he voted for Tubby and you call him biased, can we call you biased because you voted for Izzo?


Honestly, if it wasn't for this year, I wouldn't have even voted for Tubby, and I doubt BlueBaron would've either. But he swept all of the Coach of the Year awards this year, plus he turned a team around, and the little add on of a national championship doesn't hurt either.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> We? Oh, did you just happen to PM the starter of this thread telling him to leave Tubby off of the list?
> 
> And don't let your hate for Kentucky try and disprove why he voted for Tubby. Since he voted for Tubby and you call him biased, can we call you biased because you voted for Izzo?
> ...


no I just forgot about him, plus there is only 10 options, excuse me for living.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> no I just forgot about him, plus there is only 10 options, excuse me for living.


No, I'm not blaming you for anything. But Spartan seems to have a problem with Tubby being a good coach and BlueBaron voting for him so he said "there's a reason we didn't put him on there" and I sarcastically asked if he PMed you telling you not to put Tubby on the poll.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> We? Oh, did you just happen to PM the starter of this thread telling him to leave Tubby off of the list?


We as the rest of the posters on BBB. Also, call me biased towards Michigan State, because that is practically a title I carry. Everyone knows that I am.


As to me and Tubby: There is something that you can't pick up on the internet that I forgot about. Tone. If we were face to face or on the phone then you could tell that I was in a joking mood. My mistake.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> As to me and Tubby: There is something that you can't pick up on the internet that I forgot about. Tone. If we were face to face or on the phone then you could tell that I was in a joking mood. My mistake.


I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I say Jon Chaney he has more impact over his team than any other coach does He coaches life not just basketball


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I remember when he tried to beat up Calipari! THAT WAS GREAT!


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Roy is way overrated he has had good player as Kansas since day one and now he goes to a good UNC team to take over HE IS OVERRATED..Yes he does of a high winning pct but that is because he has been at kansas where he had a good team to start with..Jimmy B brought up a sucky Syracuse to a power house..He has almost 800 wins all at Syracuse and he has brought Syracuse up to the 7th most winnest program in the NCAA..And he gets no respect..


But who brought those players to Kansas? And he hasn't always had success with fantastic players, in fact through most of the 90's he didn't have terrific talent on his team, yet was still among the most successful coaches in the country. Regardless, I don't know why I'm defending him. He just ditched KU


----------



## MIZZOUtiger23 (Oct 19, 2002)

how could Bill Self be the best coach at Kansas when he hasn't even coached the team in a game?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MIZZOUtiger23</b>!
> how could Bill Self be the best coach at Kansas when he hasn't even coached the team in a game?


I am also including his time at Illinois and Tulsa.


----------

